# Impedancia vs. frecuencia de bafle LEEA



## damian2009 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola a todos. Hace unos días adquiri un par de bafles de diseño Karlson pero para mi sorpresa cuando los abri no poseían los filtros divisores. Asi que se me ocurrio construirlos pero no poseeo la impedancia de corte en 1500 hz del woofer asi como tampoco del tweeter. El  woofer es LEEA modelo 1222-BF de 20watts y el tweeter tambien LEEA modelo HFD-40/B de 25 watts. El filtro que quiero armar es de 1er orden para 2 vias para no complicarme demasiado... más adelante construire algún filtro de más orden para mejorar y relajar aún más el trabajo mecanico de los parlantes. Saludos a todos.


----------



## jorgefer (Sep 2, 2009)

damian2009 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Hace unos días adquiri un par de bafles de diseño Karlson pero para mi sorpresa cuando los abri no poseían los filtros divisores. Asi que se me ocurrio construirlos pero no poseeo la impedancia de corte en 1500 hz del woofer asi como tampoco del tweeter. El  woofer es LEEA modelo 1222-BF de 20watts y el tweeter tambien LEEA modelo HFD-40/B de 25 watts. El filtro que quiero armar es de 1er orden para 2 vias para no complicarme demasiado... más adelante construire algún filtro de más orden para mejorar y relajar aún más el trabajo mecanico de los parlantes. Saludos a todos.



Damian, qué linda compra!
Pero no le falta el divisor:
El HFD40/B tiene incluido, debajo de la carcaza de aluminio, un filtro pasaaltos de 12dB/oct, formado por una bobina y un capacitor. El 1222-BF tiene un corte natural de las altas frecuencias, como todo woofer, y su impedancia sube con la frecuencia, presentando cada vez menor carga al amplificador a medida que ésta aumenta. Es por eso que no ves el divisor de frecuencias, ya que el tweeter tiene su filtro electrónico incorporado y el woofer se vale de su filtro mecánico natural.
 O sea que no hace falta un divisor externo, está todo "fríamente calculado", jeje...
Lo único a tener muy en cuenta es la baja potencia que maneja el sistema, no se lo puede conectar bajo ningún concepto a una potencia que exceda los 20W RMS.


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 3, 2009)

> Damian, qué linda compra!
> Pero no le falta el divisor:
> El HFD40/B tiene incluido, debajo de la carcaza de aluminio, un filtro pasaaltos de 12dB/oct, formado por una bobina y un capacitor. El 1222-BF tiene un corte natural de las altas frecuencias, como todo woofer, y su impedancia sube con la frecuencia, presentando cada vez menor carga al amplificador a medida que ésta aumenta. Es por eso que no ves el divisor de frecuencias, ya que el tweeter tiene su filtro electrónico incorporado y el woofer se vale de su filtro mecánico natural.
> O sea que no hace falta un divisor externo, está todo "fríamente calculado", jeje...
> Lo único a tener muy en cuenta es la baja potencia que maneja el sistema, no se lo puede conectar bajo ningún concepto a una potencia que exceda los 20W RMS.



Muchas gracias jorgefer... la verdad que me sacaste dos incognitas de un solo tiro ya que pensaba que le faltaba filtro por la distorción que generaba el bafle cuando subia el volumen del amplificador en un cierto nivel. Pero según me decis vos es por la poca cantidad de potencia que pueden acarrear los parlantes. Tenes idea que diferencias hay entre los modelos 1222-BF Hi-Fi como el que tengo yo y algún otro woofer LEEA de mucha más potencia pero que no indica las siglas de Hi-Fi. Saludos.


----------



## jorgefer (Sep 3, 2009)

damian2009 dijo:


> Tenes idea que diferencias hay entre los modelos 1222-BF Hi-Fi como el que tengo yo y algún otro woofer LEEA de mucha más potencia pero que no indica las siglas de Hi-Fi. Saludos.



Para aumentar el manejo de potencia tendrías que pasar al 1270-BF. 
Las siglas Hi-Fi identifican a los parlantes antiguos de uso hogareño, que en general se caracterizan por su reducida potencia y su baja frecuencia de resonancia en el caso de los woofers. Son de lo mejor que se puede conseguir para el uso con los amplificador de alta calidad de la época, que no eran de mucha potencia.
Los modelos de la Línea Profesional son de mayor aguante, pero la frecuencia de resonancia también es generalmente mayor, están diseñados para resistir trato exigente  a potencias altas y rendimientos SPL elevados, no tanto para llegar a frecuencias muy bajas.
De cualquier modo, los tuyos no deberían distorsionar a volumen mediano, trata de ver si no hay otros problemas haciendo pruebas comparativas con algún otro baffle que funcione bien, a la misma potencia.
Es importante tener en cuenta que no se pueden entregar más de 20W a los 1222-BF. Usar un amplificador de alta potencia en una posición baja de la perilla de Volumen esperando controlar así los watts que llegan a los parlantes conduce inevitablemente - tarde o temprano, y al menor descuido - a la destrucción de los mismos. La única solución es que el amplificador tenga una potencia RMS igual o menor a la nominal de los parlantes.


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 3, 2009)

> El 1222-BF tiene un corte natural de las altas frecuencias, como todo woofer, y su impedancia sube con la frecuencia, presentando cada vez menor carga al amplificador a medida que ésta aumenta


Gracias por tomarte las molestias de ayudarme jorgefer, lo que pasa es que hace tiempo que estaba esperando tener estos parlantes y para colmo vieneron en un bafle Karlson que no me lo esperaba y despues de averiguar estoy aún más contento. Al tipo que se los compre me dijo que los tenia hace 40 años y buscando por internet encontre que esta clase de diseño de bafles Karlson sigue siendo hasta el día de hoy un lujo. Yo te pregunto jorgefer es verdad que no hace falta tener demasiando en cuanta los parametros thiele-small para la construcción de un bafle Karlson, es decir con un volumen modesto se tendría una definición de graves expcional??? Y te hago otra pregunta a razón de lo que me señalaste antes y tiene que ver con el corte natural de las altas frecuencias efectuadas por el woofer: esto teoricamente es nocivo tanto para el parlante como para el amplificador... corregime si me equivoco, pero teoricamente un parlante tiene que tener sus respectivo cortes en aquella frecuencias en donde su impedancia empiesa a estar muy por ensima -o muy por de debajo- de su impedancia nominal de trabajo que en este caso es 8 Ohms como vos bien sabras. En otras palabras su margen de operación debe estar comprendido dentro de aquellas frecuencias en las que se correspondan con sus 8 Ohms calculados de fabrica.
Un abrazo y te pediría información acerca de la frecuencia de corte del tweeter para que cuando consiga un mid-range y armarme un 3 vias sepa donde cortar el mid-range para que la frecuencia sea exacta con la que empiesa a reproducir el tweeter en base a su filtro incorporado. Saludos jorgefan.


----------



## jorgefer (Sep 3, 2009)

Damian, los Karlson me parecen interesantes por su valor sentimental, histórico y decorativo, una hermosa antigüedad si tenes suficiente espacio para acomodarlos. Pero nunca me entusiasmaron mucho desde el punto de vista acústico, para mí son unos reflectores de bajos no muy perfectos, y con la contra de tener el parlante detrás de unos paneles que no hacen sino introducir  difracción y rebotes a frecuencias medias, yo prefiero unos bass reflex bien calculados, el tamaño de la caja sería menor.
Los parámetros T-S tendrían aplicación, si supiéramos cómo evaluar o calcular toda esa cámara que está frente al parlante, porque ése sería el tubo o ventana de sintonía. 
El corte de frecuencias natural del woofer no es perjudicial si el parlante tiene una característica de respuesta suave y bien controlada, como era el caso de los 1222-BF. El aumento de impedancia se compensa por la carga que impone el tweeter cuando empieza a trabajar, quedando la impedancia total en 8 ohms con algunos altibajos, por supuesto que estaría mucho mejor definida y sería más regular si se utilizara un filtro de dos vías.
El criterio para establecer las frecuencias de corte de los filtros es tratar de utilizar cada parlante dentro de su mejor rango de frecuencias, no tiene tanto que ver con la variación de la impedancia.
No hay problemas con amplificador bien diseñados si las variaciones de Z no son excesivas.
No recuerdo la frecuencia de corte del HFD40/B, probablemente alguien que conserve la hoja de características nos la quiera subir, yo no la tengo.
Te aconsejo que uses el buscador, hay algo de información sobre los Karlson en el foro, y muchísima en la web, google es una maravilla, hay páginas en español y en todos los idiomas. Ojalá yo hubiera tenido esa herramienta de consulta disponible en aquella época...


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 3, 2009)

Gracias jorgefer, me siento muy agradecido de que un ex empleado que trabajaba en el area de ingenieria de LEEA este poniendo parte de su tiempo en despejar mis dudas. La verdad me siento alegre de poder compartir un momento de la era dorada en la ingenieria acustica argentina... lastima que como todas las cosas con las que se puede lucrar siempre hay un interes de por medio y este es el resultado de nuestra nueva era tecnologica en donde se utilizan cosas infinitesimalmente baratas y puramente disfrazada de marketing. Es por eso que es tan dificil conseguir algo bueno y economico y no me queda más que recurrir a los paremetros de construcción antiguos que son los más cercano a una "realidad acustica".


----------



## maxep (Sep 9, 2009)

jorge fer com es eso del corte mecanico de woofer?
que no reproduzca frecuencias altas no quiere decir que no pase nada por el.


----------



## jorgefer (Sep 9, 2009)

maxep: al woofer van en este caso todas las frecuencias, pero solamente reproduce hasta un cierto límite que está impuesto por sus características mecánicas. La masa del sistema móvil hace que a medida que la frecuencia aumenta el movimiento del cono disminuye haciéndose cada vez más ineficiente, y tenemos una frecuencia de corte superior que limita la banda pasante desde el punto de vista acústico. En la mayoría de los sistemas se introduce, mediante un filtro divisor, un punto de corte a una frecuencia algo inferior que la máxima del woofer, porque en la vecindad de dicha frecuencia se produce generalmente una irregularidad en la respuesta que es necesario evitar. Pero el 1222-BF presenta una respuesta muy pareja y controlada y no es imprescindible el filtro electrónico. El problema es que al no existir ese filtro el woofer sigue cargando al amplificador en alta frecuencia, donde ya no irradia sonido, pero el parlante presenta una inductancia que va haciendo subir la impedancia con el aumento de la frecuencia, atenuando así esa carga indeseada sobre el amplificador. Por otro lado, el tweeter ya está trabajando y contribuye a nivelar la curva de impedancias. 
En otras palabras, con _corte mecánico_ nos referimos a la respuesta acústica, no al comportamiento desde el punto de vista eléctrico.


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 13, 2010)

> maxep: al woofer van en este caso todas las frecuencias, pero solamente  reproduce hasta un cierto límite que está impuesto por sus  características mecánicas. La masa del sistema móvil hace que a medida  que la frecuencia aumenta el movimiento del cono disminuye haciéndose  cada vez más ineficiente, y tenemos una frecuencia de corte superior que  limita la banda pasante desde el punto de vista acústico. En la mayoría  de los sistemas se introduce, mediante un filtro divisor, un punto de  corte a una frecuencia algo inferior que la máxima del woofer, porque en  la vecindad de dicha frecuencia se produce generalmente una  irregularidad en la respuesta que es necesario evitar. Pero el 1222-BF  presenta una respuesta muy pareja y controlada y no es imprescindible el  filtro electrónico. El problema es que al no existir ese filtro el  woofer sigue cargando al amplificador en alta frecuencia, donde ya no  irradia sonido, pero el parlante presenta una inductancia que va  haciendo subir la impedancia con el aumento de la frecuencia, atenuando  así esa carga indeseada sobre el amplificador. Por otro lado, el tweeter  ya está trabajando y contribuye a nivelar la curva de impedancias.
> En otras palabras, con _corte mecánico_ nos referimos a la  respuesta acústica, no al comportamiento desde el punto de vista  eléctrico.


Reviviendo el post, ahora si me queda claro a lo del corte mecanico/acustico del 1222-BF, gracias jorgefer. Lo que no pregunte es si los karlson tienen que llevar fibra de vidrio en su interior porque adentro no tiene nada de material absorbente. En caso de que tenga que colocarle fibra de vidrio, cuanto cantidad haria falta y con que lo pego a la madera del interior del bafle??


----------



## teto087 (Ene 9, 2017)

damian2009 dijo:


> Muchas gracias jorgefer... la verdad que me sacaste dos incognitas de un solo tiro ya que pensaba que le faltaba filtro por la distorción que generaba el bafle cuando subia el volumen del amplificador en un cierto nivel. Pero según me decis vos es por la poca cantidad de potencia que pueden acarrear los parlantes. Tenes idea que diferencias hay entre los modelos 1222-BF Hi-Fi como el que tengo yo y algún otro woofer LEEA de mucha más potencia pero que no indica las siglas de Hi-Fi. Saludos.



Buenas Damián, o quien pueda darme una mano, acabo de adquirir unos bafles también con mismos woofer y tweeter. 

La conexión entre ellos es tan sencilla como que... entran al woofer y de ahí directo al tweeter??? 
Paso la foto de como están ahora.

Uno esta invertido

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 9, 2017)

Esos tweter tenian un capacitor en su interior.
proba con el tester si no mide nada es que tiene la capacidad, si da continuidad mmm esta mal conectado, ya qe queda en paralelo con woofer y no estan preparados para soportar esa potencia


----------



## teto087 (Ene 9, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Esos tweter tenian un capacitor en su interior.
> proba con el tester si no mide nada es que tiene la capacidad, si da continuidad mmm esta mal conectado, ya qe queda en paralelo con woofer y no estan preparados para soportar esa potencia



Perdon que re pregunte, no tengo idea de conexiones. del woofer al tweeter estan conectados directo, entrael cable a la caja, va al woofer, y desde ahi al tweeter.

Si el tweeter tiene el capacitor interior, como deberia ser la conexion????


----------



## jorgefer (Ene 9, 2017)

teto087 dijo:


> Perdon que re pregunte, no tengo idea de conexiones. del woofer al tweeter estan conectados directo, entrael cable a la caja, va al woofer, y desde ahi al tweeter.
> 
> Si el tweeter tiene el capacitor interior, como deberia ser la conexion????



Si el tweeter tiene la letra B o sea HFD40/B, es que tiene el filtro interno, entonces va en paralelo con el woofer, eso es todo. Ese filtro es un 12 dB/oct, con un capacitor en serie y un inductor en paralelo.

Si es un HFD40 a secas, necesita un filtro externo.


----------

